# Samara Weaving & Tessa James - Bikini candids at Bronte beach in Sydney 23.9.2011 x47 Update



## beachkini (30 Sep. 2011)

in black top


> Samara Weaving (born 23 February 1992) is an Australian actress known for her role as Kirsten Mulroney in the Australian-produced BBC TV series Out Of The Blue and also for playing Indigo Walker on soap opera Home and Away.


pink top


> Tessa James (born 17 April 1991) is an Australian actress who is best known for the role of Nicole Franklin in the Australian soap opera Home and Away.





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(24 Dateien, 14.966.457 Bytes = 14,27 MiB)


----------



## Einskaldier (30 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Samara Weaving & Tessa James - Bikini candids at Bronte beach in Sydney 23.9.2011 x24*

:thx: für die schönen Bilder


----------



## Mandalorianer (1 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Samara Weaving & Tessa James - Bikini candids at Bronte beach in Sydney 23.9.2011 x24*

da möcht man glatt mit knuddeln  :thx:


----------



## beachkini (3 Okt. 2011)

(23 Dateien, 17.825.198 Bytes = 16,100 MiB)

thx to oTTo


----------



## tropical (4 Okt. 2011)

aaah wunderbar!


----------



## mickdara (4 Okt. 2011)

:WOW:Thanks for the great pics of the beautiful Aussie girls in bikinis with descriptions of both, BEACHKINI!!!

:thx:


----------



## soccerstar (5 Okt. 2011)

Süss die beiden,danke fürs teilen!


----------



## koftus89 (12 Okt. 2012)

danke für die post.


----------



## okidoki (15 Dez. 2012)

Danke Beachkini für den Nippleslip von Samara beim 2. Bild und danke für das Update, wo Tessas Höschen beim vor-vorletzten und beim vorletzten Bild praktisch durchsichtig ist


----------



## sondo (16 Dez. 2012)

Die haben wohl Spass!


----------



## palangana71 (18 Dez. 2012)

Beachkini danke


----------



## hairybeast101 (4 Nov. 2016)

just too hawt


----------

